# Thank you to all the Veterans on here and everywhere!!!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to all those serving and to the families of those who gave all. We appreciate your service and sacrifice for our freedom.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll also thank any and all veterans and their families - past , present and future military, without your presence where ever it may be, WE could never enjoy the freedoms we have today.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

hassell said:


> I'll also thank any and all veterans and their families - past , present and future military, without your presence where ever it may be, WE could never enjoy the freedoms we have today.


*Well said Hass-------I also Thank our VETS for What they've Done---sb USMC "66-69"*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw a bumper sticker that said "home of the free because of the brave". That kind of says it all to me.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

We've all seen this one--"all gave some, some gave all" that sums it all for me. Thanks to all my "brothers".


----------



## vtflatlander1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks to all the men and womaen who have served and those who are serving and as a vet myself I say Your Welcome. Indeed it takes much Bravery and many sacrifices to keep our Freedom Free.
Thanks to all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

God bless each and everyone of the vets past and present. Thank you !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said guys, I also thank the vets, active service and the ones that gave the ultimate sacrifice you wont be forgotten !! THANK YOU


----------

